# Re-using slin pins for AAS



## Standard Donkey (Nov 13, 2012)

is it ok to use the same slin pin to deliver aas (1/2 inch) say... 3 times, as long as its within say.. a 4 minute timeline?



i hope so.. cuz i just did


----------



## FordFan (Nov 13, 2012)

Sounds like you answered your own ?.  I wouldn't do it. You can buy 100 of them for like $15. It's your body.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 13, 2012)

I've used the same slin pin to deliver split-doses of things like DES a few seconds apart. If you're gonna re-use over a few minutes I would recommend swabbing the needle each time as well as the vial septum and your injection site. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 13, 2012)

man i wouldnt for 3 reasons

1. No longer sterile
2. pin will get dull as fuck!!
3. Slin pins r super cheap


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 13, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> man i wouldnt for 3 reasons
> 
> 1. No longer sterile
> 2. pin will get dull as fuck!!
> 3. Slin pins r super cheap




true, i backload the slin pins so my flesh is the only thing dulling it.. it worked pretty well :/ i just dont want to go through tons of slin pins even though they are very cheap


----------



## overburdened (Nov 14, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> true, i backload the slin pins so my flesh is the only thing dulling it.. it worked pretty well :/ i just dont want to go through tons of slin pins even though they are very cheap


you are fine using this procedure to dose it within one sitting... it's not a good practice to get into, but I def see your point there...  when you are backloading them you are not risking contaminants in the bottle of aas....


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 14, 2012)

only issue if its in the same setting is dullness. A slin pin should never even bother you even after 5 jabs really. They are so small.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 14, 2012)

overburdened said:


> you are fine using this procedure to dose it within one sitting... it's not a good practice to get into, but I def see your point there...  when you are backloading them you are not risking contaminants in the bottle of aas....



Yes, backloading is the only way to do what you're doing.
You're smart enough to know NOT to put a pin back into a vial after injection.

*Not everyone on IMF is that smart though (BUCKY) so it needs to be said:
Do not "double dip" your syringes. You will contaminate your gear.*


----------



## blergs. (Nov 14, 2012)

it gets dull very fast, I dont i use a fresh one every time, its bad enough that you cant switch tips after drawing NVM drawing 4 times and pinning 4 times, I dont think its a good idea. (only use slin pins for peptides, havent tried with aas and for aas i change tip even after drawing out oil)


----------



## blergs. (Nov 14, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Yes, backloading is the only way to do what you're doing.
> *  hope your smart enough to know NOT to put a pin back into a vial after injection*.
> 
> *Not everyone on IMF is that smart though (BUCKY) so it needs to be said:
> Do not "double dip" your syringes. You will contaminate your gear.*



I sure hope everyone knows this!


----------



## XYZ (Nov 14, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> is it ok to use the same slin pin to deliver aas (1/2 inch) say... 3 times, as long as its within say.. a 4 minute timeline?
> 
> 
> 
> i hope so.. cuz i just did




Great way to get an infection.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 14, 2012)

gross


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 14, 2012)

blergs. said:


> it gets dull very fast, I dont i use a fresh one every time, its bad enough that you cant switch tips after drawing NVM drawing 4 times and pinning 4 times, I dont think its a good idea. (only use slin pins for peptides, havent tried with aas and for aas i change tip even after drawing out oil)



18 to draw 25 to pin..


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't have to pay for my syringes.
I get mine from a guy at the back door of the HIV clinic.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 14, 2012)

When I was a kid all the docs reused pins. It was totally normal in the 70's. Now its a no no....but I have done it...


----------



## independent (Nov 14, 2012)

Its fine. Ive been using the same pin for 3 months now. Ive only had to sharpen it once.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 14, 2012)

Just sharpen the slin pin on a match book striker. It will be like new.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 14, 2012)

The pin gets dull very quickly, but you aren't going to catch some mystery disease in 4 minutes time.

Why and which AAS? I've used 29g stuff for hCG, tried 27g for oils but its kinda silly for anything over 1cc.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 14, 2012)

i use a 28g for test/eq/tren


why? idk cuts cost... can buy more gearz i guess


----------



## blergs. (Nov 15, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> 18 to draw 25 to pin..



for me I draw with 23g and then pin with 23g for glutes or 25g for delts.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 15, 2012)

I like my 22g pins....no more painful and I can inject sometime today.


----------



## supaman23 (Nov 15, 2012)

I reused pins a ton of times and never got an infection. You mean to say that you are going to give yourself an infection?... So your blood/flesh is somehow contaminated and will infect you with some mysterious disease? Not sure about that lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 15, 2012)

^^^ has HIV




Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## chocolatemalt (Nov 16, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> I reused pins a ton of times and never got an infection. You mean to say that you are going to give yourself an infection?... So your blood/flesh is somehow contaminated and will infect you with some mysterious disease? Not sure about that lol



There are all kinds of baddies like staph and strep on your skin.  Swabbing with alcohol kills the vast majority but doesn't actually achieve sterility, so you always contaminate the needle upon pinning and to a small degree you are injecting some pathogens into your flesh every time.  The hope is that this micro-infection will be taken care of by your immune system.

I can't see where multiple-pinning in a single sitting will put you in any more danger than a single pin, but double-dipping into a sterile vial might introduce those trace pathogens into a huge untapped reservoir of organic oil, allowing their population to explode.  The next draw from the vial a few days later could really mess you up.  This is just theory though, maybe someone with experience or a biology background can chime in on that.


----------



## blergs. (Nov 16, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> I reused pins a ton of times and never got an infection. You mean to say that you are going to give yourself an infection?... So your blood/flesh is somehow contaminated and will infect you with some mysterious disease? Not sure about that lol



*No one follow this guys advice OR input** ----^*


----------



## longworthb (Nov 16, 2012)

Lmao at reusing the same pin over and over. I have used the same slin pin twice but I was pinning .5 in each tri. Never would I take a used pin and draw again with it


----------



## SFW (Nov 16, 2012)

Slin pin only holds 1 ml of gear. So if you wanted to backload it 3 times in a row to get 3 mls of gears in you, theres no problem. 

Hes not dipping a bloody needle into the vial if hes backloading it each time. the needle dulling slightly is the only issue i see. 

Now, if hes saving the syringe to re use again at a later date, yeah that might be a problem. But hes not. So hes good to go imo.

buy some 5 CC syringes and throw a 27g 1/2 or 5/8 inch Dart on it. Its Basically a big ass slin pin.


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 16, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> is it ok to use the same slin pin to deliver aas (1/2 inch) say... 3 times, as long as its within say.. a 4 minute timeline?
> 
> 
> 
> i hope so.. cuz i just did



This is the stupidest thing I ever read here... You chose your pseudo right DONKEY!!!! Stupid stupid stupid and STUPID!


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 16, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> I reused pins a ton of times and never got an infection. You mean to say that you are going to give yourself an infection?... So your blood/flesh is somehow contaminated and will infect you with some mysterious disease? Not sure about that lol




Go take a microbiology class you moron. 

I don't recommend reusing pins.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 16, 2012)

I can't imagine how hard a slin pin is to inject through...I guess they would be great otherwise for spot injections. Personally I think if you can afford the gear you can afford the pins. I want a new needle everytime I pin.


----------



## Supervette101 (Nov 16, 2012)

Have any of you even been to the emergency room for stitches or a broken bone? I've been there a lot over my 44 years and let me tell you they don't change tips everytime they jab it in to numb the area, and when its a cut that's an open wound more prone to infection. Make sure your areas are as sterile as you can and probably wouldn't hurt to swab the pin each time after. Personally I'd use a different pin because just how much your skin dulls them and they are so cheap. So many of you guys are a penny cheap and a dollar stupid. Pins are part of the cost of gear, along with food and everything else. And the rule is don't start a cycle with out all the tools, if you have to wait another week until you can afford pins then wait.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 16, 2012)

I hope you're not going to ask about reusing condoms next for banging CHJ's tranny hooker father.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 16, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> I hope you're not going to ask about reusing condoms next for banging CHJ's tranny hooker father.




no this is the AZ


----------



## supaman23 (Nov 16, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> When I was a kid all the docs reused pins. It was totally normal in the 70's. Now its a no no....but I have done it...



Funny how when heavyiron said that ^^^ above, no one attacked or negged him I am sure. But when I said that I have reused pins at times, everyone is on my ass.

What a bunch of biased pussies!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 16, 2012)

that's cuz heavyiron scary


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 17, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> that's cuz heavyiron scary



And has a sweet Jew cawk 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> Funny how when heavyiron said that ^^^ above, no one attacked or negged him I am sure. But when I said that I have reused pins at times, everyone is on my ass.
> 
> What a bunch of biased pussies!


hi>everyone else


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 18, 2012)

loving these slin pins.. can finally put gear in my biceps without intense pain for days 

think ill do calves and traps next


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 18, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> loving these slin pins.. can finally put gear in my biceps without intense pain for days
> 
> think ill do calves and traps next



That is cool it works...isn't it hard to push? Is 1/2" keep enough in the muscle to be effective? I guess disperse before oozing out of the muscle.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 18, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> That is cool it works...isn't it hard to push? Is 1/2" keep enough in the muscle to be effective? I guess disperse before oozing out of the muscle.



a lot of gear is effective at subq.. the slin pins make a pretty small hole, and the gear goes in slowly so it disperses instead of creating a bolus


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 18, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I can't imagine how hard a slin pin is to inject through...I guess they would be great otherwise for spot injections. Personally I think if you can afford the gear you can afford the pins. I want a new needle everytime I pin.




Actually it's not that bad since the diameter of the barrel is much less. Try it some time. You will like it. It's unbeatable for ED stuff.


----------



## supaman23 (Nov 18, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Actually it's not that bad since the diameter of the barrel is much less. Try it some time. You will like it. It's unbeatable for ED stuff.



Exactly. From my experience, injecting with a slin pin takes almost the same force as using a regular 3ml syringe with a 25g 1' needle. 

The reason why is, even though the needle has a smaller gauge, it's shorter in length, and as SloppyJ pointed out, the barrel is smaller in diameter so it needs less force to push it through.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 18, 2012)

I can see the slim barrel meaning it would push with less force. I stopped using 25g pins with some UGL stuff years ago because of the long injection times. I felt the moving around of my needle during injection did more harm than good. So I've really enjoyed 22g pins. However I wont knock this until I try it. If or when the time comes that I run something ED or even EOD I will give it a go and see what I think. It seems better for spot injections like SD mentioned. I can't imagine pushing 22g pins into smaller muscles where the skin is more sensative.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, sorry, but using slin pins will get you flamed in many corners. Its kind of ridiculous for anything not water based, and even then, some stuff wont pass through it.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 19, 2012)

He should have come right out and asked if it was okay to pin your gear then pin heroin. If its in that order, yea.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 20, 2012)

Mudge said:


> Yeah, sorry, but using slin pins will get you flamed in many corners. Its kind of ridiculous for anything not water based, and even then, some stuff wont pass through it.




yeah im sure itll get me flamed over at elitefitness 

and all of my ugl oils pass through them with ease


----------



## blergs. (Nov 21, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> Funny how when heavyiron said that ^^^ above, no one attacked or negged him I am sure. But when I said that I have reused pins at times, everyone is on my ass.
> 
> What a bunch of biased pussies!



they also used to be super thick and ment to be reused... and they sterilized them inbetween uses!  It was not one poke for all. 
and even if some doc did reusu one ment to be tossed after EACH use, in one setting for same patent..Why don't they do it now?........ you tell me......


----------



## supaman23 (Nov 21, 2012)

blergs. said:


> they also used to be super thick and ment to be reused... and they sterilized them inbetween uses! It was not one poke for all.
> and even if some doc did reusu one ment to be tossed after EACH use, in one setting for same patent..Why don't they do it now?........ you tell me......



I agree. I only reuse syringes, but always use a fresh needle to pin. I usually use the same syringe/needle to draw from the vial (21g for easy drawing) many times (maybe around half a dozen times), then swap it for a 25g, pin then discard.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Nov 21, 2012)

you'll be fine. I just get erked by having to pin dulled needles. Alot more pain and blood.


----------



## BBPowder (Nov 26, 2012)

Well think about this, ever see Botox injections done? They use the same syringe 100x all over your face and I can't say from experience but I'm sure it's longer than 4 min. 

The most important thing, and you will see the Botox doctor doing this, constantly using an alcohol pad and rubbing the injection area. They tend to do a wipe every few injections. 

The needle and syringe should be sterile, your skin is not. In fact out of everything your skin is filthy part in the entire equation.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Nov 26, 2012)

How about if you are using peptides/hgh 5 injections every day. Is it ok to use 2 pins each day?


----------



## supaman23 (Nov 26, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> How about if you are using peptides/hgh 5 injections every day. Is it ok to use 2 pins each day?



Yes, I did this for a while and never had a problem. I would fill up the slin pin, pin the amount I need and store the pin for later use. Once it's empty, I discard it.
 So since it's 1ml, you would get 10 uses out of it if you are shooting .1 ml at a time.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 26, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> yeah im sure itll get me flamed over at elitefitness
> 
> and all of my ugl oils pass through them with ease



If that is what you prefer no big deal. Keep in mind you should be going fairly deep in the muscle, and most slin pins don't get past 1/2" at best, so I hope you're picking a thin skin area.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 26, 2012)

BBPowder said:


> Well think about this, ever see Botox injections done? They use the same syringe 100x all over your face and I can't say from experience but I'm sure it's longer than 4 min.



If I had to look I could probably find pictures of a standard needle from one injection to another and they dull fairly quickly, especially if we're going to talk 29/30g stuff. That said, I would guess its certainly possible a botox needle is a bit more than stainless steel, but I'm not going to bother trying to verify or investigate since I don't care that much


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 26, 2012)

If oil goes through it and you're lean enough I can see trying it for spot injections....but I wouldn't reuse the needles. I would load up what I needed and go to town.


----------

